# handrail



## marty926 (Feb 7, 2016)

hello everyone
ive been doing finish carpentry for 32 years. now I have a customer that requests something I should know but I don't.
heres the problem guys, on the handrails I normally do a 45 at the wall and the another 45 to go down the stairs. simple math.

my customer wants 2 turns in the rail and I don't have enough material to do test cuts.

how can I calculate the length of my segments?

ive done intricate turns in the past but I had material to test with

any help will be appreciated


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

It's difficult to visualize what you are doing. I think if I didn't have enough material I would rip some 2x4's about the same size as the handrail to test the size and angles.


----------



## woodchux (Jul 6, 2014)

Consider using ANY kind of scrap wood material to calculate the angles required. Cut and fit them to the turns. Then measure again and transfer those dimensions to the "good" material. Be safe.


----------

